# First decent knife suggestions



## John_Galt (Jun 11, 2010)

Hello all, this is one of my first forays into this section of CPF. My birthday is coming up in about two months, and I was thinking of getting myself a small fixed blade knife for camping. I have been using a Gerber Air Ranger, with the partially serrated blade. I really like it, it's a solid knife, and has a good "feel" in my hand. 

I've also been using a CRKT M16-10KZ, which I don't like. It's seems too "tacti-cool"for me, and doesn't have the same heft as the Gerber. My parents bought it for me as a new knife to be safer with, after I had an accident at Boy Scout camp a few years ago... Basically, I was wittling, and using the knife I had improperly, and undid the lock accidentally and nearly lopped off my right index finger... I sliced through a bunch of tendons, and into the first joint. Had some surgery, a bunch of stitches, learned to write (really badly) with my left hand, and am finally back at about 95% original strength and flexibility some 5 years later.

Anyway, ever since this accident, I've been a little wary of folders. The CRKt has two locks, which my parents wanted... The Gerber still has only one lock, but it actually takes some effort to slide it over to unlock it. So, I'm looking at a small fixed blade to use as a general purpose knife for camping, around the house, etc...

I know next to nothing about knives, the pro's and con's of different metals, etc. And I generally sharpen my knives on a bench grinder (which works pretty well, at least so far), so this knife needs to stand up to some abuse. I can't go crazy expensive, but could manage up to about $125... I would have thought spending more than $50 on aknife was crazy, or on anything for that matter, until about a year ago, when I joined this forum...


I was looking around at a few sites I know of, and stumbled across this Stider fixed blade for $100 at TAD Gear.com http://www.tadgear.com/shop.php?id=9 Unfortunately, it says they're sold out. Is this available elsewhere?

I also like this one (also from Strider): http://www.striderknives.com/site/i...flypage&product_id=31&category_id=4&Itemid=26

From what I've read, Strider is a well respected manufacturer, so I'd be willing to shell out for a $100 knife from them. Other than this one, can anyone give me a good suggestion for a first knife?

My only real requirements are:
-drop point
-full tang, if it has scales on the handle
-blade length of less than 4" Overall length under 8" is needed
-durable, good quality, decent warranty if possible
-non serrated blade
-less than $125


Thanks all!


----------



## steveG (Jun 11, 2010)

I've carried an Emerson Commander virtually every day for over 8 years. Every once in a while I decide I need new knife and after looking at a bunch of different blades I end up on the Emerson website again. It seems silly to replace an Emerson with an Emerson so I keep carrying the one I already own.

The wave opening feature is key and I'm absolutely hooked on it. I don't want a folder without it now. I am _not_ easy on my knife and cut anything and everything with it. Aside from my poor sharpening skills it's just as good as the day I bought it.

You can find them on ebay for very close to $125.

By the way, damn you for posting this! I went on ebay and found an auction for an Emerson with a shoulder holster which I've wanted since I bought the knife.


----------



## HoopleHead (Jun 11, 2010)

RAT Cutlery aka ESEE RC-3 or RC-4
Bark River
Used Chris Reeve one piece
Emerson folder


----------



## steveG (Jun 11, 2010)

HoopleHead said:


> RAT Cutlery aka ESEE....


In the past half hour I fell in love with the Rat Izula. Then I find out Rat is going to be making an Izula Folder soon... must have!


----------



## John_Galt (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm liking the RAT Izula. Also the RC-4, unfortunately, the RC-3/4 exceed my maximum length/blade length requirements... Too bad, they looked nice.


----------



## guyg (Jun 12, 2010)

Buck Vangard, Buck Woodsman, Buck Alpha, Those all meet your specs.A used Chris Reeve Shadow III may be available some place or the Inyoni(new 175$) I'll add more as i think of them.Check Cabellas or Bass pro shop, some times they have upgraded Bucks at a pretty good price.


----------



## Kueh (Jun 13, 2010)

Mora knives come in a variety sizes, shapes, and colours.


----------



## jzmtl (Jun 13, 2010)

Take a look at SOG NW ranger, they go for 60 or 70, pretty good design and decent quality.

http://sogknives.com/store/S240.html

And here's a review:

http://www.woodsmonkey.com/index.ph...hwest-ranger-review&catid=34:knives&Itemid=55


----------



## Heyday (Jun 13, 2010)

I would go with the Izula.

You may also want to check out the HEST from the ESEE DPx line.

ESEE is the best fixed blade you can get in that price range, IMO.


----------



## phoenix1 (Jun 27, 2010)

Go to the A. G. Russel website. If you can't find a knife you like there, you won't ever find one. They are an A-1 American company and stand behind the products they sell. Very nice people.
Phoenix1


----------



## carrot (Jun 27, 2010)

Izula is an excellent choice. 

You should also look at Bark River Knives, they make excellent EDC knives. I enjoy carrying my Micro Tusk. 

Personally I wouldn't go for a Strider because I prefer thinner blades that offer higher cutting performance.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 27, 2010)

https://www.kabar.com/product/produ...Id=1,2,3,7,9&categoryName=All-Purpose/UtilityThe becker necker might be something you would want to look into.

https://www.kabar.com/product/produ...Id=1,2,3,7,9&categoryName=All-Purpose/Utility

https://www.kabar.com/product/produ...Id=1,2,3,7,9&categoryName=All-Purpose/Utility


----------



## sledhead (Jun 30, 2010)

On the same premise as the Izula and the Becker necker. You may want to look at the Swamp Rat Game Warden. PM sent.


----------



## nitesky (Jul 15, 2010)

This is a little late but check out the Tiger Knapp from Blind Horse Knives if you don't mind carbon steel. They also make other very good knives. Good luck.


----------



## Noctis (Jul 16, 2010)

Never did any serious camping, so I'm not too sure what you'd use it for.

My current EDC is a Spyderco Endura ZDP-189, an older model that had an unnecessarily thick blade, so I had it regrinded to a Full Flat Grind blade profile, which makes it a hell of a lot thinner and much more efficient at cutting.

The blade is ridiculously hard at HRC 62+, and while it's a "stainless" steel, it does rust like a carbon steel knife. It can be sharpened to a razor thin edge and eat up cardboard without significant dulling. But it's brittle and will chip easily if you abuse it. Still, that doesn't happen with my use. Sharpening is a real pain because of the high hardness of the steel.

You can try a Caly3 on eBay at about $120. It's a laminated blade, so it might be more resistant to rust. Plus the knife seems better balanced.

Personally, I bought a Manix 2 with CTS-XHP steel to replace it. It isn't as hard at around HRC 60-62, but it's much more stain resistant and easier to sharpen. The handle is much more solid than my Endura.

Also, since you have a bench grinder, I would recommend trying out the paper sharpening wheels here:
http://www.woodcraft.com/Family/2000219/Razor-Sharp-Edgemaking-System.aspx

You might not need the grit wheel(might be cheaper than replacing a grinding stone though), but the slotted polishing wheel is where magic happens. Most knives I thought were dulled out simply needed a minute on the slotted wheel, and I could shave with it. I think once you have a razor sharp knife and attempted other methods of getting that edge, you'll appreciate how fast and easy the paper wheels makes it. You'll want to sharpen every knife in your kitchen to that shaving sharp edge, and it won't be long before you ask your neighbors if they need their knives sharpened.


----------



## Numb (Jul 16, 2010)

Most bang for the bucks is without a doubt the Mora knives. 
When Im out in the woods I usually carry a Mora 2000 /2010 or a fällkniven F1 and a izula, vic spartan or a spyderco as a backup. 

/N


----------



## TriChrome (Jul 16, 2010)

If you're looking at Striders, Emersons and the like I feel like I have to mention Busse knives. On places like BladeForums.com (great site for everything with an edge) they're considered, if not the best by most people, then at least one of the best production knife makers in the world (and they're made in the US).

...but since they're over your price range (unless you get a used one for a great price), I would mention Busse's sister companies Swamp Rat and Scrap Yard. Lower price (with no collectors making the prices skyrocket like Busse's) but still excellent quality.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 16, 2010)

Bang for the buck....Mora's.

Overall favorite that's close to your requirement is the Rat RC-3. It's only just a hair over 8" in AOL but provides more capability than the Izula. There's nothing like having true handle that's durable, comfortable, and affords some extra leverage. It would be considered on the small side for camp craft where the Izula in many ways is below the minimum size boundaries for camp craft and the all around knife that you're looking for.


----------



## Vortus (Jul 17, 2010)

ESEE HEST, ive played with mine all morning. I can see why folks were recommending it to me now. Its right at 7 3/4 inches, the sharpened part of the blade is right at 3 inches. Hehe so far I have hacked tree limbs, used the pry end to pull off a stubborn hub cap and cut other assorted things with it just because I could. I paid 91.97 for this one, shipping included. Their warranty is simply for the life of the knife, no questions asked. Screw it up and they will replace/repair it. At first when ordering it, was afraid it would be to small, but for an edc, all around knife its just right. Came with a slick kydex sheath, a short lanyard with a washer attached for unscrewing the handle screws for access to the little compartment in the center. The handles are also hollowed out, increasing the compartment size a bit. Good place for some matches or a sharpening stone. The blade is considerably thicker than I thought it would be too, I think you would really have to be doing something odd to damage it. I also tried to fillet my hand with a folder, so moved to these recently. So take it for what its worth in the short time I have had it, less than a day really. But RAT, now ESEE has a solid reputation backing it up I think. Not sure you could do much better for the money.


----------



## cal..45 (Jul 18, 2010)

Fenris said:


> The becker necker might be something you would want to look into.
> 
> https://www.kabar.com/product/produ...Id=1,2,3,7,9&categoryName=All-Purpose/Utility
> 
> https://www.kabar.com/product/produ...Id=1,2,3,7,9&categoryName=All-Purpose/Utility




I agree, the BK-11 becker-necker is undoubtely the best bang for buck. it's my favorite edc knife now, after reprofiling the edge. the 1095 steel gets wicked sharp and is easy to sharpen:












closely followed by the spyderco pacific salt. this is truly a "fire and forget" knife. the H1 steel is awesome, it does not stain or rust (not even with sweat on the edge!), is as easy to sharpen as 1095 and it gets also as sharp. i find it superior over VG-10 steel, a real workhorse:












cheers


----------



## John_Galt (Jul 18, 2010)

First, allow me to thank you all for your help!

I've basically decided on the ESEE 3 knife. I like the looks of it, and it looks very well constructed. It is slightly longer than I had specified, but I think it'll work out just fine.

It'll probably be my birthday present to myself this next time around, so not too far away. Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## steveG (Jul 29, 2010)

I just received my Esee Izula in the mail this afternoon. I love this little knife! It's incredibly sharp... I already cut myself. Doh! I was playing with the sheath and trying to figure out how I would carry it... grazed my finger and put a nice little slice in it... dummy.

Anyway, I can already see this being a very useful knife. It won't replace my Commander but will definitely see some use. I haven't EDC'd anything other than my Emerson for over 8 years but I'm going to give this little guy a try.

Judging by the Izula, I'm sure you'll be very happy with your knife, John.


----------



## jacknife (Jul 29, 2010)

Go to Cold Steel for what they give and what they offer you are not going to find better.iF you want to,, you can,,, for much more money.. I know many Custom makers who are my FRiends ..Ahh but their prices are for custom.. Go fixed blade.. go cold steel If your going to be in the woods you should also have a small axe. 1.-- Fixed blade knife,say cold steel srk.. Great knife. 2- A small Eswing Axe,, solid steel handle axe, wont break, dont sharpen anything on you grinder you are destroying the temper,, of the steel. 3 a small paring knife say from Victorinox . Now you can cut anything... A tree, ... you have the axe--a small piece of Beef Jerkey you have the paring knife, The Fixed blade SRK-- For whatever you want.. Get a cold steel tri sharpener for any knives and your axe NOT YOU GRINDER. A sharp edge is always a safer edge you are never forcing a sharp edge..Keep touching up you edge it should never be let to get to dull be safe.


----------



## nativecajun (Aug 1, 2010)

Check out Brett Schaller knives >>> google it


----------



## The Sun (Aug 1, 2010)

if you wait a little longer you can get it as a folder!


----------



## Darwinsdead (Aug 2, 2010)

The Sun said:


> if you wait a little longer you can get it as a folder!



Where did you find that picture? any more info anywhere?
never mind found it and OMG!!!!
for anyone else looking...

http://www.ratcutlery.com/hest_folder.htm


----------



## steveG (Aug 2, 2010)

The Sun said:


> if you wait a little longer you can get it as a folder!


That isn't he Izula folder, but WOAH! Is that an Emerson-esque wave feature? If it _is_ then I'm 100% sold... even at the $250 MSRP.

EDIT: Never mind, that's the can opener. Maybe it'll work like it? Either way, still a cool knife.


----------



## steveG (Aug 2, 2010)

It looks like it sits looooow in the pocket... very nice!


----------



## Darwinsdead (Aug 2, 2010)

From the looks and preliminary specs I am %100 sold...
I've been quietly stalking around several forums checking out other's knives and I'm glad I took my time doing it! This thing is as close to perfection (for me) that I have found!
lovecpf 

now it's just the waiting game


----------



## The Sun (Aug 2, 2010)

yep, the spec's look great!!! i'm monitoring it on another forum as well (the maker posts a lot there). 

and, i'm not sure if the "wave"esk feature is licensed from Emerson (they better hope it is), but it will work in the same way even though it's a "bottle opener." i wouldn't see why it wouldn't be licensed, because they also have a Hinderer LBS on the knife which also is a patented product from Rick (Hinderer).

all in all it looks great...i'll be picking one up. 


....from what i've heard the street price will be sub-$200 range....something like $195, but don't quote me on that! 


glad i could help ya out!!!


----------



## The Sun (Aug 2, 2010)

steveG said:


> That isn't he Izula folder, but WOAH! Is that an Emerson-esque wave feature? If it _is_ then I'm 100% sold... even at the $250 MSRP.
> 
> EDIT: Never mind, that's the can opener. Maybe it'll work like it? Either way, still a cool knife.




no it's not, but close....thought the OP would appreciate it!


----------



## Darwinsdead (Aug 2, 2010)

Actually I've been reading through the forum posts at the same possible afore mentioned forums and the street price is $175.00. There are a couple online stores already taking preorders.

The "wave" feature is also used in a Spyderco knife. Is that feature specifically licensed? Either way these are not pictures of the knife itself just rendered images final product is subject to change. Hopefully not much though this is amazing!


----------



## steveG (Aug 2, 2010)

The Sun said:


> no it's not, but close....thought the OP would appreciate it!


For sure. I haven't been excited enough about a new knife for a looooong time. Nothing has piqued my interest until the Izula... and now the HEST F Folder! Thanks for posting!


----------



## The Sun (Aug 2, 2010)

Darwinsdead said:


> Actually I've been reading through the forum posts at the same possible afore mentioned forums and the street price is $175.00. There are a couple online stores already taking preorders.
> 
> The "wave" feature is also used in a Spyderco knife. Is that feature specifically licensed? Either way these are not pictures of the knife itself just rendered images final product is subject to change. Hopefully not much though this is amazing!




there ya go, $175...that's an awesome price for this knife!!!

yes, Spyderco licensed the use of the "wave" feature on their knives. The patent specifies any opening system on the spine of the blade, fixed, or even removable (like the one on the P'kal). Ernie's pretty much got it sewn-up!


----------



## steveG (Aug 2, 2010)

Darwinsdead said:


> The "wave" feature is also used in a Spyderco knife. Is that feature specifically licensed?


It is and I've seen those but they just don't do anything for me. In fact I think they're ugly. Still, I considered buying a couple as spares for my BOB.

I'm completely hooked on the wave. No pun intended!


----------



## The Sun (Aug 2, 2010)

Darwinsdead said:


> Actually I've been reading through the forum posts at the same possible afore mentioned forums and the street price is $175.00. There are a couple online stores already taking preorders.
> 
> The "wave" feature is also used in a Spyderco knife. Is that feature specifically licensed? Either way these are not pictures of the knife itself just rendered images final product is subject to change. Hopefully not much though this is amazing!



I'm glad i could help ya out! 

i don't think the design will change much. are you looking at the thread over on USN? they're posting pretty heavily about it there.



steveG said:


> For sure. I haven't been excited enough about a new knife for a looooong time. Nothing has piqued my interest until the Izula... and now the HEST F Folder! Thanks for posting!



not a problem!!! i really like that they're using D2 for the blade steel! great steel and it keeps the knife affordable.

i modify knives, and i make knives, you could pretty much say my life is knives ....and this one looks like a keeper!!!

you guys just make sure you keep an eye out for my first run in a couple months, you may have to reconsider your decision here!!!


----------



## Darwinsdead (Aug 2, 2010)

I think the wave feature looks good (or at least fits) on the Emerson knives...now the Spyderco implementation...that's a completely different story. As far as real world use though I have no experience so I'll hold my tongue.

actually I was checking out BladeForums...


----------



## The Sun (Aug 2, 2010)

the only thing i would suggest with this one is......if they stick with the D2 (which i hope they do), put a forced patina on it when you get it. it will greatly aid in corrosion resistance, it makes D2 an even more excellent steel (with the patina).

it's really simple, just soak the blade in vinegar until you see the patina start to form, then your g-to-g! i do this to all my D2 knives. Texas is hard on steel, and i've never had a problem once the patina is applied!


----------



## The Sun (Aug 2, 2010)

Darwinsdead said:


> I think the wave feature looks good (or at least fits) on the Emerson knives...now the Spyderco implementation...that's a completely different story. As far as real world use though I have no experience so I'll hold my tongue.
> 
> actually I was checking out BladeForums...



i didn't check BF, i try not to go there much (the end ). 

i know the manufacturer started a thread over on USN discussing the HEST and was asking for opinions. lotta good info. there if you get a chance.


----------



## Darwinsdead (Aug 2, 2010)

I'll go check out USN now.

In the meantime I've started a dedicated thread here...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/285839https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/285839


----------



## adnj (Aug 2, 2010)

There were some really good knives mentioned here... I believe that the Izula or an EESE would be a great hiking knife.

So far as the CRKT you had was concerned, I believe that is the model number for the zytel scaled knives. I like the aluminum scales better for the weight.


HoopleHead said:


> RAT Cutlery aka ESEE RC-3 or RC-4
> Bark River
> Used Chris Reeve one piece
> Emerson folder


 


steveG said:


> In the past half hour I fell in love with the Rat Izula. Then I find out Rat is going to be making an Izula Folder soon... must have!


----------



## John_Galt (Aug 5, 2010)

Ok, ok, a friend of mine has shown me the "light" (perhaps it should be, "the razors edge," LOL)

I mentioned in my intro post that I liked to spend a few minutes with a grinder to sharpen my current knives... That had always worked well enough, and gotten my blades decently sharp.

At camp, a friend of mine was showing me his Lansky (spelling???) sharpening system. So I let him use my knife as a demo to some of the younger scouts. I hadn't really had to use it yet, so it was still what I considered "good enough" for general cutting.

Boy was I wrong!

He took about 30 minutes, used his Lansky with his four diamond sharpening stones, and had my Gerber razor-sharp. I mean like "fresh out of the package, safety razor sharp." 

I was extremely impressed, to say the least. 

So, I was telling my dad about it, and he said to me... "Hey, I think I've got one of those out in the tool shed... I bought it a few years ago, never really got around to using it." 

I get back from camp and found it. I will never sharpen any knife of mine on my bench grinder again!


----------



## LuckyD (Oct 14, 2010)

I'd go with a folder for edc. For camping, I found a cheap axe works way better than those expensive knives. 
Anyway,for knives (if it was me) I'd go with BK&T.


----------



## TwinBlade (Oct 14, 2010)

John_Galt said:


> I can't go crazy expensive, but could manage up to about $125... I would have thought spending more than $50 on aknife was crazy, or on anything for that matter, until about a year ago, when I joined this forum...
> 
> 
> !


I have extensively reviewed many a fixed blade knife ranging from 2-12" in blade length. 

The Blind Horse Bushbaby gets my vote. While not a "traditional" drop point, it has enough belly for any skinning needs and a usable spearpoint if that is your thing.

Excellent well made and thick sheath with a firesteel loop rounds out this one.

Serrations, as much as I detest them, do not apply here. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

This knife steel takes a wicked keen edge. I ordered mine with green canvas micarta...as bulletproof as it gets. Find it here...

http://www.getafreeknife.com/blind-horse-knives--bushbaby.html


----------

